# Connecting an upstairs desktop PC to a downstairs modem.



## kiseob (Oct 30, 2011)

I plan to get a new PC within the next 2 months, and I'm trying to figure out how I will connect it to the internet.

My modem is currently downstairs, and is a 2wire 2701 HGV-W model.
The phone cable is also downstairs, and connects to the modem directly via wires which also connects via ethernet to my current PC.

My new desktop PC will be in my upstairs bedroom, and I'm not sure how I will go about connecting to the internet without wireless. Reasons I wish to avoid wireless is because I game a lot, and I don't want to risk dropping out and slow connections.

What should I do? I have heard about wireless PCI-E cards built into the PC, but how will that perform for gaming?
Also, are there any possibilities of connecting via ethernet if my modem is downstairs, whilst avoiding a massive ethernet cable flowing down the stairs?

Will buying a new wireless router and placing it upstairs and connecting the PC via ethernet work?

What are the best options I could take if I want to game avidly?

Sorry, I'm clueless when it comes to networking.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You can add a wireless card or a USB wireless adapter to the PC and connect to the 2wire modem, or run a cat5e wire up to the PC which is best for gaming.


----------



## kiseob (Oct 30, 2011)

Would I be able to connect to ethernet any other way than running a massive cable down the stairs...?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are some power line units that use the houses wiring but they never seem to work as advertised. 
The 2 wire modem is wireless so you can use a Wifi adapter the signal depends on the construction of the house(masonry walls, steel studs vs wood studs/drywall) and how far apart the 2 are.


----------



## kiseob (Oct 30, 2011)

Would you recommend the internal PCI-E wireless card or the adaptor if I planned to game?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Internal, You'll need to make sure you have an available PCI slot.
Wireless-N PCI Adapter with Dual-Band WMP600N


----------



## kiseob (Oct 30, 2011)

Hmm, they don't seem to sell that model in any of the computer stores in Australia(Melbourne).

Is the TP-Link WN951N any good?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Yes that will work


----------

